# Brauche ich einen Kurbelabzieher für Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbeln



## Nightman (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

bei meinen Canyon Big Mountain I ist das Tretlager defekt. Werkstatt bei uns im Ort hat mich heute schwer enttäuscht. Die meinten, ich kann das Bike wegschmeißen da ist ein Tretlager eingebaut was es nicht mehr gibt. Habe danach mit Canyon telefoniert und die sagen da ist ein ganz normales BSA 68mm Tretlager verbaut. Jetzt möchte ich das alte mal ausbauen um genau auszumessen, dafür brauche ich wahrscheinlich einen Kurbelabzieher oder ? Habe zwar gelesen das bei Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbeln der Abzieher schon eingebaut ist, bin mir aber nicht sicher. 

Kann mir da jemand bitte helfen. Bei ebay gibt es Kurbelabzieher wie

XLC Kurbelabzieher für ISIS und Octalink Kurbeln
und andere.

Welcher Abzieher wäre der richtige?

Gruß Nightman


----------



## simdiem (24. Mai 2012)

Hey,

mach dir mal kein Kopf, das bekommen wir schon hin. Ist die Annahme richtig, dass du Kurbeln verbaut hast, die mit einer Kurbelschraube im Tretlager befestigt werden?

Falls ja, schraub doch mal bitte die Schraube raus und mach Fotos von dem "Loch" aus dem du die Schraube rausgezogen hast. 

Zusätzlich mache noch Bilder vom Tretlager. 

Die postest du hier und dann kann ich dir helfen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightman (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hier die Bilder.

Schön wäre, wenn mir jemand auch noch bei meinem Dämpferproblem helfen könnte, siehe anderen Thread.


----------



## simdiem (25. Mai 2012)

Sehr gut! Das sind Top Bilder. 

Also um die Kurbelarme vom Tretlager runterzubekommen brauchst du so einen Kurbelabzieher: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a823/kurbelabzieher.html 

Dieser hat diesen kleinen runden Aufsatz, wie du ihn an der Unterseite des Bildes sehen kannst. Diesen musst du zum Lösen der Kurbel auf den Abzieher stecken. Überprüfe das aber sicherheitshalber nochmal, indem du den Aufsatz in das Kurbelloch steckst. Wenn der Aufsatz durch das Kurbelloch passt und *flächig auf dem Tretlager aufliegt*, dann ist es richtig. 

Dein Tretlager solltest du mit folgendem Werkzeug demontiert bekommen: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Tretlagerwerkzeug-f-Innenlager-FAG-BSA/dp/B001EP84U8"]Tretlagerwerkzeug f. Innenlager FAG BSA: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]   <-- Dieser ist vermutlich nicht richtig, da die "Zähne" am Abzieher rund sind, die Gegenzähne an deinem Innenlager jedoch kantig. Der passende Abzieher siehe unten!

Diesen Typ von Tretlager habe ich selber auch noch nicht demontiert. Du musst mal schauen, ob auf der Tretlagerschale gleichmäßig 6 Nuten verteilt sind.


Gruß Simon


----------



## simdiem (25. Mai 2012)

Der Abzieher ist vielleicht noch passender: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1262/a1105/t4400-tretlagerschluessel.html

Ja, ich glaube das ist der richtige!!!!


----------



## Nightman (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo Simon,

danke für die schnell Hilfe. Leider ist der Kurbelabzieher ausverkauft. Da steht auch keine Tüpbezeichnung damit ich wo anders schauen kann. Hast du einen Onlineshop wo dieser Vorrätig wäre?

Gruß Nightman


----------



## simdiem (25. Mai 2012)

Einfach in Shops nach Werkzeug für Tretlager schauen und dann das passende raussuchen. Das bekommst doch auch du hin oder?
















Und falls nicht:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p835_Schluessel-fuer-Tretlagerkonterring-T4400-.html


https://www.google.de/#hl=de&sa=X&e...,cf.osb&fp=ea522db1f14277ab&biw=2144&bih=1111


----------



## vopsi (25. Mai 2012)

ein octalink-abzieher geht auch, ZWEI 2-cent-münzen reinlegen dann gehts auch runter. zwar ne notlösung aber es funktioniert.


----------



## Nightman (25. Mai 2012)

Danke hat doch noch geklappt. Ich hatte den Kurbelabzieher gemeint, da bei dem Link zum Onlineshop keine mehr vorrätig waren. Jetzt hatte er wieder welche und ich habe gleich eingekauft. Wenn das Werkzeug da ist melde ich mich wieder.

Danke schon mal.

Denkt ihr bitte noch an mein Dämpferproblem mit den Dichtungssatz 

Gruß Nightman


----------



## simdiem (25. Mai 2012)

Link?  Ich aber nix bin Federungsspezialist


----------



## Nightman (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

die bestellten Teile sind heute gekommen. Der Kurbelabzieher hat gepasst, aber der Tretlagerabzieher nicht. 

Der Schlüssel ist zu groß. Auf dem Ring vom Tretlager steht ,

68mm bis 73mm Shell no. O-Ring und Single Bearing. Welcher soll ich bestellen ?

Gruß Nightman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (1. Juni 2012)

Passt denn der Haken vom Tretlagerabzieher in die Nut vom Tretlager?


----------



## Nightman (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo, so Tretlager ist endlich draussen. Jetzt geht es daran ein neues muss her 
Eingebaut war ein Truvativ BB-03-spl-dh-113-68,Isis 113mm, 

Was ist eure Empfehlung?

Gruss Nightman


----------



## SOS-Wetterau (26. November 2015)

Ich habe truvativ hussefelt howitzer kurbeln und weiß auch nicht wie ich die runter bekomme. Kann mir da vielleicht auch jmd helfen? Bilder kommen auch noch


----------



## SOS-Wetterau (26. November 2015)

hier sind sie


----------



## SOS-Wetterau (26. November 2015)

passt du evtl der gleiche?


----------

